# How easy to swap out a GM1000 reel and bedknife?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Spring has snuck up on me and I'm going to have to break out the mower this weekend. I winterized it but never got around to sending it out to get sharpened.

So my choices are to just backlap it and hope that everything is good enough or swap out the blade and bedknife from the other mower that the previous owner claims was sharpened right before the engine died.

Which would be best?

If the latter how complicated is that process?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The latter process is major surgery. I'd backlap your primary machine and get through the early season (scalping, any levelling, etc) while you repair the engine on your backup. Once it's running, then see about getting your primary machine sharpened.

If you still aren't getting satisfactory results after backlapping the reel, you can replace the knife fairly easily.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What makes you think it needs to be sharpened? Do you know the last time it was done?


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

It's really not that bad as long as you have some basic mechanic knowledge. Toro has a manual for your model on mti's website. Once you take it apart it's fairly easy to put it back together with the new reel. Just work her Back in with a back lap and you'll be good to go!


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

My primary machine was sharpened before the last season. I never sharpened or backlapped it throughout the whole summer although I only used it on my front yard so it wasn't a huge lawn.

I figured with the use I had it might be a good idea to sharpen it back up again. Plus this year I plan on using my reel mower for the entire yard which ends up being a little under 1/3 of an acre.

Just did the scalping this past weekend, might go over again one more time but once things start greening up I really want it to cut the grass properly so will need to do something soon.

I'll look in backlapping kits - anyone have a recommendation? I found this one on Amazon, would it be a good buy? https://www.amazon.com/Pro-Blade-Sharpening-Model-Backlapkit/dp/B00372WYTS


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> My primary machine was sharpened before the last season. I never sharpened or backlapped it throughout the whole summer although I only used it on my front yard so it wasn't a huge lawn.
> 
> I figured with the use I had it might be a good idea to sharpen it back up again. Plus this year I plan on using my reel mower for the entire yard which ends up being a little under 1/3 of an acre.
> 
> ...


Are you just looking for some backlapping compound?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

For lapping compound I know some guys here like to use pinhigh lapping compoundhttps://www.jescoproducts.com/dental_lapidary_lapping/homeowners This is what I've been using as well. I like the 120 grit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Pinhigh is really nice because it is available in 1lb containers for homeowners.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> The Pinhigh is really nice because it is available in 1lb containers for homeowners.


+1


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Are you just looking for some backlapping compound?


I haven't measured the shaft input on the side of the reel to see if it's a socket I already have or not. If it isn't I'll need that plus the brush. But ultimately the most difficult thing to find locally is the backlapping compound.



Brodgers88 said:


> For lapping compound I know some guys here like to use pinhigh lapping compoundhttps://www.jescoproducts.com/dental_lapidary_lapping/homeowners This is what I've been using as well. I like the 120 grit.


Wow this is much less expensive than the kit I looked at originally! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> I haven't measured the shaft input on the side of the reel to see if it's a socket I already have or not. If it isn't I'll need that plus the brush. But ultimately the most difficult thing to find locally is the backlapping compound.


@fp_911
You'll just need a 1/2" socket drive adapter for your drill to spin the reel. I got one like this at harbor freight for $5. Works great.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Brodgers88 said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't measured the shaft input on the side of the reel to see if it's a socket I already have or not. If it isn't I'll need that plus the brush. But ultimately the most difficult thing to find locally is the backlapping compound.
> ...


Thank you - I'll order that and have it shipped before I have to mow again. I appreciate the information!


----------

